# طائرة الشبح التي لا يكتشفها الرادار .... يكشفها التلفون !!!!



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

لفت نظري هذا المقال عن طائرة F-117 في مشروع تخرج للطلاب الضباط السوريين 

تعد الطائرة القاذفة ستيلث الشبح من أعقد ما توصلت إليه تكنولوجيا صناعة الطائرات الحربية، نظراً إلى قدرتها على التسلل إلى أجواء العدو دون أن تلتقطها الرادارات، مهما بلغت دقة رصدها·لكن من آخر الاكتشافات، التي تبدو غريبة ومستهجنة لاعتمادها على فكرة بسيطة، أن الهاتف الخليوي (الموبايل) يمكن أن يرصد القاذفة المتسللة ستيلث التي عجز عن رصدها أحدث الرادارات··· وبموجب هذا الاكتشاف الغريب، بات على قائد القاذفة الشبح B – 2 ألاّ يعتقد أن لا أحد على الأرض يستطيع رصد قاذفته التي تطير على ارتفاع ثمانية أميال··· كيف؟!لأن المكالمة التليفونية التي تطلبها ضمن آلاف من المحادثات في أنحاء المدينة يمكنها أن تكشف القناع بشكل غير مقصود عن تلك القاذفة المقاتلة ذات التكنولوجيا العالية التي تتكلف 40 بليون دولار!هذا الإدعاء أطلقه منذ فترة قريبة معهد أبحاث روك مانور الذي تأسس في الخمسينيات من القرن التاسع عشر في إحدى المدن الإنجليزية· فلقد أعلن المعهد الذي يشارك في صناعة شركة سيمنس للإلكترونيات، في أوائل هذا العام بأن المهندسين بالشركة سوف يجعلون الطائرة المتسللة بلا فائدة ·فمن خلال الاستماع لأصداء الإشارات التي يُطلقها التليفون الخلوي والتي ترتد من الطائرة، يمكن ليس فقط اكتشافها ولكن أيضاً تحديد موقعها بالضبط بدقة·إن الرادار التقليدي يعمل على أساس توجيه حزمة أشعة لاسلكية قوية إلى الجو ثم بتلقي الإشارات المنعكسة (reflections) من الطائرة أو الأشياء الأخرى التي تطير في الجو·غير أننا نعيش في خضم بحر من الموجات اللاسلكية التي تبث من أبراج المحمول وأجهزة نقل الإرسال التليفوني والمصادر الأخرى بشكل متواصل


----------



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

ومع استمرار ثورة الموجات اللاسلكية ظهرت إمكانية وجود أداة جديدة للتجسس تتمثل في نظام راداري يمكن أن يستغل الإشارات اللاسلكية الموجودة وبالأحرى يمكن أن ينتج إشارات خاصة بالمهندسون في معهد روك أمكن لهم أن يصلوا إلى فكرة عمل نظام راداري على أساس التليفون الخلوي· يقول المدير الإداري بول ستاين: إن لدينا فكرة بارعة · فهل يمكن لهذا النظام النابع من هذه الفكرة أن يثبت جدواه بشكل أفضل من الرادار التقليدي من ناحية اكتشاف الطائرات من نوع المتسللة؟ إن ذلك ممكن، غير أن الباحثين لم يستكملوا بناء نموذج فعال، كما أن بعض الخبراء يتساءلون عن القيمة أو الفائدة العسكرية لهذا النظام، طالما أن ذلك الاكتشاف يمثل في حد ذاته هدفاً تجارياً إن العمليات الحربية الحديثة تعتمد وسيلة أخرى لاكتشاف القاذفات حتى عند طيرانها فوق رؤوسنا ولكن في فترة الثلاثينيات بدأ الباحثون البريطانيون إجراء تجارب غيرت هذا الوضع ففي الحرب العالمية الثانية قامت القاذفات من نوع Luftwaffe بضرب لندن عام 1940، وأمكن للبريطانيين رصدها بالرادار الذي يقوم بمسح الأجواء لقد كانت بداية لعقود طويلة من لعبة القط والفأر بين الطائرات وأجهزة الرادار· وحاول المهندسون ابتكار وسائل لتضليل الطائرات باستخدام رسوم خاصة أو طلاء الطائرات ذاتها· ولم تنجح هذه الحيلة ففي عام 1958 قامت المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية (CIA) بإرسال قاذفة من نوع U2 في رحلة تجسس عبر الأراضي الروسية، ولكن روسيا استطاعت رصد مسار الطائرة واحتجت على هذا العمل وبعد سبعة عشر عاماً، قامت شركة لوكهيد ونورثروب بدراسة هذه المشكلة التي تتصل بعمليات التمويه· وكان على مهندسي الشركة أن يدركوا أهمية اللحاق بتطوير نوع جديد من الطائرات يمكن أن يمنع انعكاس الموجات اللاسلكية حتى لا يلتقطها الرادار وكان السر الذي أعلنه الآن براون من شركة لوكهيد يتمثل في تصميم هوائي سيئ جداً حتى يمكن أن تطير الطائرات· وكان أول نموذج أولي لشركة لوكهيد يتمثل في الطائرة المتسللة ستيلث ولونها أزرق وشكلها مشوه· هذه الطائرة متعددة الأوجه لم يكن لها سطح منحن، حتى جناحها كان له زاوية خلفية حادة لدرجة أن الطائرة بالكاد يمكن أن تنطلق على الممر، لكن هذه الطائرة التي كانت تزن 6 أطنان لم تبدُ أكبر حجماً من طائر صغير إن هذا النموذج الأولي كان له ميزة من حيث الأنظمة الإدارية في ذلك الوقت كانت أحادية الأستاتيكية (monastic) بمعنى أنها كانت تستخدم هوائياً أحادياً في إرسال إشارات الرادار والتنصت على أصداء هذه الإشارات· وإن هذا الشكل الغريب للطائرة كان سبباً في بعثرة الإشارات الرادارية (استطارة الإشارات) بدلاً من ارتدادها تجاه الهوائي



كاسات الرادارية في أحزمة أحادية مركزة·



إن شكل أطراف الطائرة تجعل أحزمة الشعاع تنطلق من جوانبها بدلاً من إرسالها مباشرة إلى الخلف، حتى الهوائي الذي أرسل الإشارة· ولكن مع أن الطائرة ستيلث يمكن أن تخدع الرادار ثنائي الاستاتيكية، فإنها قد لا تكون كذلك بالنسبة للرادار ثنائي الاستاتيكية، هذا النظام الذي يشتمل على وجود جهاز الإرسال في موقع منفصل عن جهاز الاستقبال· ونظرا لأن النظام الثنائي لا يعتمد على هوائي أحادي فإنه ربما يستطيع التقاط بعض الإشارات اللاسلكية التي تبعثرها الطائرة المتسللة





ولا يزال النظام الراداري أحادي الاستاتيكية له بعض المزايا· وعلى سبيل المثال نجد أن موقع الهدف مع الرادار الأحادي يعتبر حركة سريعة خاطفة (Snap)، بمعنى أنه بمجرد اكتشاف الهدف في مكان ما على امتداد الحزمة الضيقة للإشعاع الراداري، فإن العملية تتطلب قياس الزمن بين إرسال الإشارة اللاسلكية وتحديد أو التقاط صدى ارتدادها· وحيث أن السرعة التي تسير بها الموجات اللاسلكية في الغلاف الجوي معروفة، فمن السهل حساب وتقدير المسافة التي تظهر فيها الطائرة· وفي المقابل، نجد أن الرادار الثنائي يستخدم التحليل من خلال أجهزة الكومبيوتر للقيام بهذه المهمة الرئيسية



ولا يزال النظام الراداري أحادي الاستاتيكية له بعض المزايا· وعلى سبيل المثال نجد أن موقع الهدف مع الرادار الأحادي يعتبر حركة سريعة خاطفة (Snap)، بمعنى أنه بمجرد اكتشاف الهدف في مكان ما على امتداد الحزمة الضيقة للإشعاع الراداري، فإن العملية تتطلب قياس الزمن بين إرسال الإشارة اللاسلكية وتحديد أو التقاط صدى ارتدادها· وحيث أن السرعة التي تسير بها الموجات اللاسلكية في الغلاف الجوي معروفة، فمن السهل حساب وتقدير المسافة التي تظهر فيها الطائرة· وفي المقابل، نجد أن الرادار الثنائي يستخدم التحليل من خلال أجهزة الكومبيوتر للقيام بهذه المهمة الرئيسية



إن نظام معهد روك مانور يعرف بأنه نظام راداري ثنائي سلبي لأنه يستخدم الإشارة اللاسلكية الموجودة بدلاً من أن يطلق إشارات خاصة به· وعليه فإن استخدام برج التليفون الخلوي لنقل وإرسال الموجات، يتضمن الموجات المنعكسة (echoes) للإشارات التي يطلقها التليفون الخلوي، ثم يحللها لكي يكتشف الطائرات·لقد ظهرت هذه الفكرة عندما أعاد إلى الأذهان أحد المهندسين بأن أول تجارب بريطانية بشأن الرادار كانت تعتمد على جهاز التأمل الرئيسي لهيئة الإذاعة البريطانية في لندن بفرض توضيح الهدف المقصود اكتشافه· وماذا لو أن الطائرة ستيلث طارت فوق لندن عام 1934، هكذا يقول المدير الإداري ستاين ، تعليقاً على سؤال لأحد زملائه: هل كان لهذا الرادار أن يكتشف هذه الطائرة؟



إن النظام الراداري الثنائي السلبي الذي يتبعه معهد روك يشبه نظاماً يُسمى الريدبان الصامت (Silent Sentry) الذي طورته حديثاً شركة لوكهيد مارتين مع أن هذا النظام الصامت يعتمد على إشارات الراديو والتليفزيون وليس الإشارات الصادرة من التليفون الخلوي



هل يمثل الرادار الذي يعمل على أساس التليفون الخلوي تهديداً للأمن القومي؟



يقول جون شايفر ، أحد استشاري موضوع الطائرة المتسللة ومؤلف كتاب عن الكشف بالرادار لدي شك، أنني لست متأكداً أن هناك شيء يقل في حجمه عن القياس النظامي · ويشير شايفر إلى أن نظام الرادار الثنائي الاستاتيكية يمثل فرصة أفضل لقهر الطائرة المتسللة عندما يكون جهاز الاستقبال (receiver) على الجانب الآخر من الطائرة بعيداً عن جهاز الإرسال، بمعنى أن الطائرة هي بالفعل داخل المنطقة المعادية قبل أن يجد الرادار فرصة لاكتشافها



وهناك سؤال أهم بالنسبة للتنور بالطاقة (Power): إن الرادارات التقليدية الثنائية الاستاتيكية تركز بؤرة تتسع المئات الكيلووات في مساحة حزمة الأشعة وكأنها ضوء كاشف· وفي المقابل نجد التليفون الخلوي يرسل فقط عشرات من الواط الكهربي وفي كل الاتجاهات وكأنها لمبة أنارة منزلية



وكموجات أو تموجات المياه في البركة، فإن الموجات اللاسلكية تفقد طاقتها بينما تنتشر وتبعثر بعيداً عندما تصطدم بالهدف، ولذلك فإن الإشارة تكون ضعيفة في جهاز الاستقبال· ومع أن إشارات الراديو وموجات FM تكون أقوى من تلك التي يرسلها التليفون الخلوي فإنها لا تزال أضعف من تلك التي تنبعث من جهاز الإرسال في الرادار



ومن خلال تقرير صدر في مارس 2000 عن التقنيات العسكرية الحاسمة، أصدرت وكالة الدفاع للإقلال من مخاطر التهديدات التي تعتمد على الإشارات التليفزيونية وأيضاً نظام الحراسة الصامت (Silent Sentry) لهما بعض الإمكانات لمواجهة الطائرة المتسللة



ومع هذا فإن لجنة البنتاغون التي تشرف على تصديرات أي تكنولوجيا يمكن أن تشكل حلاً وسطاً بالنسبة للطائرة ستيلث، لم تذكر الرادار ثنائي الاستاتيكية ضمن قائمة طويلة من التقنيات التي يمكن أن تواجه هذه الطائر· وسمحت لشركة لوكهيد مارتن بأن تعلن عن نظام الديدبان الصامت الذي تعتبره الشركة وسيلة مراقبة متحفظة بشأن الحيز الهوائي (air spcace) وربما لكي توقف التهريب أو الطيران غير القانوني



لقد ظل الباحثون في معهد روك مانور ملتزمين الصمت بشأن كيفية عمل النظام الراداري لديهم، غير أن الشركة أعلنت عن رسم تخطيط يوضح أن هذا النظام يعمل من خلال أجهزة استقبال متعددة



وعندما يرسل برج التليفون الخلوي إشارة فإن كل جهاز استقبال يتنصت عليها مرتين· فالإشارة الأولى تأتي مباشرة من البرج والثانية صدى يرتد من الهدف· وإذا أمكن من خلال أجهزة الاستقبال سواء كانت ثلاثة أو أكثر، قياس الفارق الزمني بين الإشاراتين، باستخدام البوصلة (GPS) لتوفير تزامن دقيق عن زمن وصول الإشارات، فإنها يجب أن تكون قادرة على تحديد الهدف بدقة



ولكن بينما يحاول العلماء في معهد روك مانور أن يشمروا على سواعدهم، فإن المهندسين في مشروع الطائرة ستيلث يواصلون تهذيب شكل طائرتهم التي لا يمكن اكتشافها



وعلاوة على ذلك، فإن العمل يتواصل بشأن تحسين الطائرة المتسللة والتي ليس لها علاقة بشكل الطائرة المعتادة· فالأطراف والأجزاء الساخنة 0المهمة9 في هذه الطائرة يمكن معالجتها بالمواد البلاستيكية أو الطلاء الذي يحتوي على مواد تمتص إشعاعات الرادار أو المركبات المعدنية· وعموماً فإن هذه المواد هي الأكثر فعالية من ناحية نطاق الموجات الرقيقة والتي يعمل من خلالها التليفون الخلوي



وتتواصل اللعبة المعروفة في عالم الإشارات اللاسلكية، منذ 60 عاماً، بأنها لعبة القط والفأر بين أجهزة الرادار والأهداف التي ترصدها



كيف تتفادى الشبح الرادار؟



إن الرادار أحادي الأستاتيكية (هوائي أحادي للإرسال والاستقبال) يمكن أن يرصد الطائرات العادية، لكن الطائرة المتسللة تستطيع تضليله وخداعه



ـ نظام جديد من الرادارات يضع الطائرة المتسللة في موضع اختبار



ـ نظام راداري ثنائي الأستاتيكية يمكن أن يشمل جهاز الارسال في موقع يختلف عن موقع جهاز الاستقبال،



ويرصد الإشارات التي ترتد من سطح الطائرة المتسللة، ولكن تحديد موقع الطائرات بدقة يعتمد على الكمبيوتر



أحدث تحديد للطائرة المتسللة



نظام رصد راداري طوره معهد روك مانور ، وهو الرادار ثنائي الأستاتيكية السلبي، باستخدام برج الإرسال الخاص بالتليفون الخلوي كجهاز ناقل (مرسل) وهو يعتمد على



ـ الإشارات العادية للتليفون الخلوي ترتد من جسم الطائرة المتسلل



ـ تقوم أجهزة الاستقبال بتجمع إشارات التليفون الخلوي وانعكاساتها التي ترتد



يتم استخدام الإشارات عن طريق البوصلة (GPS) ـ لكي تتزامن مع أجهزة الاستقبال· ثم يقوم الكمبيوتر بفحص البيانات لرصد الطائرة المتسللة


----------



## laklok10 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الله ينور ياهندسة موضوع شيق


----------



## nvufet (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## انور الدول (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك معلومات جيدة


----------



## انور الدول (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------

